# Western plow blowing fuses to the lights



## 88chevy (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a 7.6 western works great but for some reason the plow lights will work for a half hour or so the blow the fuse. when this happen i lose my plow lights my dash lights and tail lights. but the head lights on the truck come on. is it my relays.or where should i start


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Pull the lens off the plow marker turn lights and check for corrosion in the sockets for the park/turn bulbs or a broken wire at the sockets.


----------



## 88chevy (Dec 15, 2008)

*fuse blows*

i looked at the sockets and they look brand new and no cut or loose wires that i can find. any other ideas out there


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

which fuse does it blow? the fuse in the fusebox or the inline fuse in the harness? if in the fuse box, turn the fuse tap to the other side of the fuse.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with my Uni-Mount. Its blowing the fuse for the parking, gauge cluster and other lights 15 amp. any thoughts?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad connection somewhere. look at your plow wiring carefully. driver side turn signal is were marker and turn are hooked up. look for bare wire touching somewhere.


----------

